# Natural Vitamins for Toddler



## tibdoml (Dec 30, 2003)

DS (3) had his blood checked today and they said his iron levels were low. He was just under 11 and normal is 11-12 or 12-13 (something like that). I'd blow it off but anemia runs heavily on DH's side and I don't want this to be a permanent issue.

Looking at DS's diet, he eats really healthy, lots of veggies, soy, meats, fruits, etc... and we can add more iron rich foods - though with a toddler, there is no guarantee he'll eat them. -- I did find that watermelon was an iron rich food - almost as much iron as liver!









Do you supplement your toddlers with vitamins? If so what ones? I'd like to consider the option (can't get watermelon all year!)

Are there any good natural/organic vitamins for toddlers? DH is totally agains vitamins as they are mostly synthetic and "unnatural." I'd like to present him with some better choices for DS.
Thanks mamas!


----------



## anitarchavez (Apr 20, 2006)

i'm curious about this too!


----------



## tibdoml (Dec 30, 2003)

:


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Perhaps something like floradix would be good if the only concern is iron? http://www.florahealth.com/flora/hom...cts/r64771.asp

Or perhaps use cast iron cookware? That way you'll be upping the iron in whatever food you're preparing?

But keep in mind that iron is one of those "twitchy"...too much can cause a real problem!


----------



## 3kidsclmr (Apr 7, 2007)

A lot of the toddler vitamins don't even have iron in them. The few I've found that do, my kids won't eat. One thing I have been able to give them is colloidal minerals, which supposedly have iron in them, and comes in liquid form which is virtually tasteless in water or juice. I don't know how well the iron in colloidal minerals is absorbed, or even how much is in there... there's not a listing of milligrams or anything on the bottle I have.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

I am really happy with Carlson for Kids Chewable Vitamins and Minerals. It has the best iron and zinc levels I have seen in a children's vitamin, in a well-absorbed, low-toxicity form (amino acid chelates). No artificial colors, flavors, or sweeteners, and my kids like them.

http://www.evitamins.com/product.asp?pid=1261


----------



## LovinLiviLou (Aug 8, 2004)

Blackstrap molasses is high in iron, and I second the suggestion abbout cooking with cast iron. I add molasses (and freshly ground flaxseed for the good omegas) to my DD's oatmeal.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Wait...watermelon has lots of iron? Sweet! DH has been trying to get me to eat more iron-rich foods; now I have an excuse to eat more watermelon! (And DD will be excited to have more, too!)

ETA: Maybe I got too excited too fast. The National Watermelon Promotion Board (yes, there is such a thing!) says there's 4% RDA in 2 cups. Eh, good enough for me and DD!


----------



## happy1nluv (Apr 1, 2005)

Not sure if these contain iron, but we use dr fuhrmans pixie vites... see drfurhman.com


----------

